

Ask HN: Bootstrapped startup founders, I need your ideas and advice - codingfounder

I'm planning to start a new blog aimed specifically at indie developers bootstrapping their businesses. I will share the lessons I have learnt from my ventures, with details and specific action points like how to get your first 100 customers, how to market within a niche, how to test pricing, and similar topics.<p>But, before I start, I turn to you to ask what your most pressing problems are. What do you wish to learn more about and get better at?
======
pmtarantino
I think the hardest is the first impulse. To convert from user 0 to user 10 is
not so hard (you can invite friends, etc.), but when all your friends are
registered, what? How to reach unknown people out there, I think that's the
hardest part. People interested, not so publish on Hacker News or something
like that where a lot of people see, but there are not a lot of conversions.

~~~
Robby2012
I agree totally with you, finding the first users is the critical point on
every startup when you finally find out if your idea is worthwhile or not

------
tnorthcutt
My problem: the idea. I know the steps to get there (talk to people, find
their pain points, test whether they would actually pay for something, etc.),
but it's still my biggest hurdle.

------
logn
This is discussed online ad infinitum but getting funding, navigating legal
issues (incorporating, hiring, etc), building critical mass.

------
cschmitt
I would love to learn/develop a true strategy for validating ideas. To gather
insight before I go off and build an MVP.

